# 12th Annual BC Grant Archery Shoot



## jhw (Jun 22, 2011)

B.C. Grant Baptist Church in Alto, GA will host its 12th Annual Archery Shoot on Saturday, August 13th. Registration and the Practice Range will be open from 6:30-8:00 a.m. The shoot will begin with a shotgun start at 9:00 a.m. It is free to all. We will serve a free breakfast and will have lunch available for purchase.

The shoot will consist of 5 ranges of 20 McKenzie Style targets plus additional novelty shots, including the IRONMAN. 

For more information please contact Rob Blackburn 706-776-6169 or Kevin Stephens 770-869-1372.

"LIKE" our Facebook page for more info and photos.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/BC-Grant-Baptist-Church-Archery-Shoot/108048105913519


----------



## stuffer (Jun 22, 2011)

what is the date for the shoot ,we have been to it the last 3 years and dont want to miss it. thanks


----------



## jhw (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry!  The date will be Saturday August the 13th.


----------

